# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  How many fish can I keep?

## tangjyd

Hi, i have two tanks both planning to keep small fishes like tetras.

Tank 1: 60x44x45cm
Tank 2: 60x30x35 cm

Just wondering how many fishes can I add to both tanks? thanks.

----------

